# Healing and Wellbeing > General Health >  >  Shingles

## TheCARS1979

I had a case of the shingles a few months ago and seems they're caused by stress and anxiety. It seems stress and worrying maybe unhappiness can trigger it. Im glad i dudnt have a big case of it. In October. I had the chicken pox 25 years ago and stays in the system.

----------

